# Hymer B544SL - 08 reg.



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Whilst at Brugge (or Bruges) this weekend, came across a Hymer B544 SL with 08 reg. Would be interested to see the layout & detail oif this van, but in their wisdom, Hymer UK don't offer any such advise on their Website.

Does any MHF member own this type of van with entrance door on the rear side as opposed to just behind cab area? 

Greatfull thanks, in anticipation.


****


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try:

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php

also available as an 'L' shape lounge , not dinette.

No longer made :roll: Hymer's No.1 seller in the UK. :roll:

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi ****,

I have one, a 2007 model but the same as the 2008. Can't understand why they stopped making it. What would you like to know about it?

Mike


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The German version of their website has old brochures which you can search by modelyear (Modelljahr). They should have the layouts in the back. Choose "Reisemobil".

http://www.hymer.com/cms/DE/Service/Kataloge/Archiv.html

Hope that helps,

Pieter


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Guys, for your help.
I was intrigued to see what sort of layout the Hymer had, as it seemed to be possibly the next step up, for us.

However it is a shame that Hymer don't seem to provide much information, unless you want a brand spanking new model.

Is it my impression that the numbering doesn't really offer much help in recognising what general layout is like.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you have a look on www.mobile.de and search for integrated, Hymer Eriba and put in B544SL you will see 4 listed and some of them have very good internal photos.

Hope this helps,

Mike


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I think that the current B508SL is very similar to the discontinued B544SL, is it not?

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is a screenshot from the 2008 catalogue, showing the layouts of most of the B-Class SL series. B544 is top right.

Philip


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

And here (hopefully) is a better quality version of the B544 SL.

Philip


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

framptoncottrell said:


> I think that the current B508SL is very similar to the discontinued B544SL, is it not?
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


Similar layout, difference is that overall length of 508 is 5.99 metres whereas the 544 is 6.59 so the seating area on the offside is much longer.

On the 544 the offside settee converts into a fairly narrow bed, for a child or small adult, whereas in the 508 I do not think that this would be possible.

Mike


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*B544SL*

Hi ****,

It was us! 

We were at Memling last Sunday/Monday.

If you message me your e-mail address, i can send you a selection of interior pictures that our dealer took when our van arrived at his dealership.

This is our 3rd van (C644GT / B614 before) and we are very happy with the layout / performance.

Let me know if you need more info.

Regards

Dave


----------



## atlantisbird (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, B544SL
Just to let you all know we have just been in one at the Newark Spring
Show and it is for sale at dealer at Edgehill at Notts possibly Worksop not sure. The salesman had it for 59k reduced for the show to 56k or thereabouts. www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk. 
We first saw it in Dusseldorf 2007 and it is a truly want to have to have
machine. Edgehill bought it from Germany left hand drive and they have only re-registered it it is still new. Sadly it is too expensive for us until we sell our house in two months.
They are in Mansfield at NG19 9LF 01623 631857
Hope this helps.
Atlantisbird


----------



## atlantisbird (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, B544SL
Just to let you all know we have just been in one at the Newark Spring
Show and it is for sale at dealer at Edgehill at Notts possibly Worksop not sure. The salesman had it for 59k reduced for the show to 56k or thereabouts. www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk. 
We first saw it in Dusseldorf 2007 and it is a truly want to have to have
machine. Edgehill bought it from Germany left hand drive and they have only re-registered it it is still new. Sadly it is too expensive for us until we sell our house in two months.
They are in Mansfield at NG19 9LF 01623 631857
Hope this helps.
Atlantisbird


----------

